# Need some Bluewater Prayers please!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Well my Dad was feeling bad last couple weeks, like he had pneumonia. He wasent eating. He lost like 25 lbs already. He found out last week he had a mass in his right lung. They said it was cancer, so they were gonna remove his lung since his other one was fine. He had alot of fluid in it that was giving him the pneumonia feeling. They drained it yesterday, he said that was the worst pain ever. He said he felt like he was dieing. They said they didnt want to remove his lung now. They ran more scans today and found out that the cancer is in his bones, not good news. He gets a Port o cath in tomorrow. Hopefully he can come home this weekend. We are gonna try and get a second opinion and hopefully get him to MD Anderson. He is in 
St Joseph since he is retired military. 

He is 64 yrs old, just retired last year. What a way to enjoy retirement. He has worked hard his whole life. Vietnam vet, retired Air Force 20yrs, retired 10yrs Loomis Armored, retired 12yrs Brinks Armored.

Here is some pics of some of our 1st offshore trips together. We havent fished this year due to family problems and I hate that.

Asking for some of yalls prayers that he can pull thru this and we can hopefully fish together again. Thanks guys.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers sent..bro. Keep me updated. The move to MD Anderson is a good choice. 

Late,
Cox


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Prayers going out bro.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Geez Joey. Prayers up to you and Dad from me & CajunBob. PUHLEEZ let us know if you need anything.

Darlene


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Prayers sent!!!!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about all this. Thoughts and prayers are sent.


----------



## loganschroeder (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll definitly pray for him, sorry for the bad luck!


----------



## mlutz95 (Feb 25, 2010)

prayers sent man


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Prayers sent up Joey!


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Prayers sent bro!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

That Sucks !! ..... Sorry about Dad ..... Do let him know there are many 2Coolers pulling for him.

MB


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Prayers for your Dad's health-Mike


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I'll be praying for him and your family


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

sorry to hear that, prayers sent


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Prayers sent up at 8:22 pm.

Try to take him fishing.

Past experience.

R


----------



## Its a bigggg fish (Jun 30, 2010)

Prayer sent to your father and your family.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear that about your dad. All you can do is be there for family and hang in there.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Hotrod, sorry to hear the bad news...I'll say a prayer for your dad's full recovery.


----------



## fasteddie (Dec 2, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 23, 2006)

First, let me say my thoughts go out to your family. 

Second, I am a doc, and would strongly recommend you get a second opinion through the MD Anderson system. This is not to say the care your Dad is receiving now is poor....but there is no doubt that MDA has some outstanding people.

Third, and I don't think I am speaking out of turn, you might want to contact Don Savage on this board as his wife has been going through a similar issue over the past several months and I think he can tell you some very practical things about what to expect. Don is one of the nicest people I know....so don't hesitate to contact him.

David


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I just talked to him the other month he looked fine, That sucks bro. Prayers sent let me know if you need anything.

Matt


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Prayers*

Prayers sent Joey and MD Anderson is the #1 hospital for cancer so he will be in good hands.

Mike


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

GradyWhite said:


> First, let me say my thoughts go out to your family.
> 
> Second, I am a doc, and would strongly recommend you get a second opinion through the MD Anderson system. This is not to say the care your Dad is receiving now is poor....but there is no doubt that MDA has some outstanding people.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. I really appreciate all the prayers. He knows about 2cool and some of the great friends I have made here that he has had the pleasure of meeting and fishing with.

Don and his wife Susie keep in touch with me and vise versa.They have shared great advise and comfort and are truly great friends of mine. I love those guys. Thanks again and please keep him in your daily prayers, I sure would like to fish with him again. And if he says he gonna beat this, Im sure we will:cheers:


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent Joey!


----------



## bayfishing (Nov 21, 2005)

*Hang in there Joey...*

Prayer send...


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Hotrod, Prayers going out! Sorry to hear the news, stick with him and stay strong, If I can be of any assistance let me know.. Allen


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Prayers sent*

God bless you all!


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

Prayers sent, Keep his spirits up my wife's grandad was 80 yo when he was diagnosed with stage 4 melanoma they gave him 3-6 months he said he wanted to fight it and the drs said it wouldn't do much good. That was 3 yrs ago and still cancer free. Tell your dad NEVER GIVE UP, NEVER


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Prayers up for you and your Dad there brother. We've been praying for him since you called us. Holler if you need us.


----------



## troy a (Oct 23, 2006)

prayers sent to you and your family, great choice on md anderson and keep your heads up high for a great out come


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers up to your Dad and family......


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Prayers sent for you and family, Looks like your Dad is a lucky man


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hope all is well Joey. Prayers sent!


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

Prayers sent !!!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent for your dad and the family


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Our thoughts are with you and your Dad.


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

Your dad and your family will be added to my dailey prayers. God is good.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and your family. I am right around the corner from MDACC if I can be of any help.

Brandon


----------



## WAHOO1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Prayers for your father, you and your family.


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

Prayers sent. Just went thru some really bad cancer with my wife of 25 years, miracles do happen, she is cancer free now for 2 years. Dont believe everything you read on the internet. Find an oncology team that you trust and learn as much as you can yourself because sometimes they loose sight of the situation. Not putting them down in any way, they saved my wifes life, just sometimes a little common sense goes a long way with the highly intelligent. May God Bless your father and family.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Joey, David (Gradywhite) has been a huge, thankful resource for Susie and I. His advise, words of wisdom and shoulder to lean on have been a huge help to us. Thank God for people like David. I can call or e-mail him anytime and he is there to share advise and what to expect. We've had no surprises as a result. 

Keep your head up brother. Someone else on this board has a mother going thru the same thing and we've has a couple of discussions about it too. He can chime in as he wants. It would amaze you how many people on here have. We'll all support each other. We'll always be there for you, Rebecca and the rest of your family. You know how we feel about you guys and reading Susie's PM to you was something to admire.

It's a tough road but not impossible. Susie has see some of her tumors stop growing with chemo and radiation. She's not felt well obviously, has no stamina and energy, but we see a light at the end of this tunnel. Your Dad is a strong man, he'll beat this cancer too. Call us if you need anything, we'll do whatever we can.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Joe prayers sent, just hollar.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

stay strong my brother


----------



## The Haymaker (Jul 18, 2010)

you have my prayers man


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow guys, I really appreciate all the kind thoughts and prayers. I just got home from the hospital. Spent a few hours with him. We talked about fishing, showed him pics on the laptop, he had never seen my 1st Tuna video from Boomvang. He didnt know that was out there, he said how far??? Lol. My 10 yr old daughter made him a awesome get well card. It made him cry. A man that I have never seen cry in my life that I can recall. He said its the small things like this that mean so much to me right now. I told him about all you guys praying for him and some of your stories of beating this thing. He said, Im not giving up, Im beating this thing, I have to be there for your mother. 

My nephew was spending the night with him, he lives with my parents, hes 20 yrs old. I said hows your grass "He loves cutting his grass, takes pride in it" He said dont worry about the grass, I said you know you are. My nephew says hes been watching him cut it like an old millionaire making sure its done right, cause he hasnt been able to do it. I say theres a certain way to cut it. 
My Dad says see, "Its not about going in Fu ing circles", we all started laughing. Good conversation. But man hes real weak and tired. Lost a bunch of weight, I feel his bones. 

Again thanks all and I'll keep yall updated. Thank you for the PM's and the text messages and all the replies. You guys are great!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Let me know whatever I can do for you at MD Anderson- I'll try to get you pointed in the right direction. Thinking of yall.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*prayers sent!!!!*


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Prayers sent up from here as well!


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Prayers from my family to yours


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

We'll put your Dad and your family on the prayer list at our kid's school.......that should add another 1500 families prayng for ya'll.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Prayers sent, will keep your dad in my thoughts.


----------



## Ace In The Hole (Jul 8, 2008)

Prayers sent for Dad & Team Hotrod Family


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

damm brother, I'll keep him in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Prayers sent brother


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

God Bless your Dad and your family. Prayers sent.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent up Joey.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

It a tough road and our prayers are with you and your family. Let me know if I can help in any way when you get him to MD Anderson.

D


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

Prayers on the way Joey. Never met your dad but he looks like someone you'd want to have at your back in a firefight. Hang in there brother.

Bill


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

May the Lord and the Grace of God be with you and your Dad. I know the feeling. It aint nice.Paul.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

My prayers are with with your Father and your family Hotrod. Keep the faith.


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

Your in my prayers bro, hang in there!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

God Bless ya'll! Keep your faith. Be proud of who he is and talk to him about the many good times ya'll have had. The Lord works miracles. I pray for one for ya'll.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

That is rough stuff, prayers sent hang in there


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

I pray that you get to spend many more wonderful moments on the water with your pop. Best wishes Joey to you and your dad.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

You bet, prayers sent to him and your family.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Prayers to you and your family Hotrod!


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about that. I'm prayin' for your family.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Payers sent


----------



## Jordan (Feb 7, 2010)

prayers with you and your family. MD anderson is a one-of-a-kind hospital. Loved bringing my dad to that place when he had cancer.


----------



## capt push broom (Oct 27, 2009)

Prayers sent Joey!

This really hit home when I read this Joey. First, my name is the same as yours and my father fought the same battle as your pops. My father was also retired for a year before we found out about this awful news. As I read your story and look at your pics, I can tell you guys are best friends. I shed tears as I type this and I have nothing to say but be there for your father! I watched my ol man suffer and my best friend slowly go and it was the hardest time of my life. I will pray hard for your father and you stay strong for him! God Bless Joey


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

Hotrod sorry to hear about your dad....keep your spirits up and help him lift his...being ex-military he understands that enemies can be beat and in today's world Cancer gets its butt kicked everyday and people return to their normal lives...your family will get through this and win the battle...lost my Dad to a stroke 2 years ago...so I know it must be tough on you just not knowing where this all is going...get educated as much as possible...spend time with him...make him laugh and most of all take care of yourself and your family. Will keep you in our prayers and keep us all updated on his status.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Best wishes to all involved.


----------



## rstrick1978 (Jul 28, 2008)

prayers sent up! GOD BLESS you and your family!!


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Sent..


----------



## Kenai King (Nov 3, 2008)

*Nothing Like a Great Dad*

Our prayers are with your Dad and Family. There's nothing greater than having a Dad that's your fishing buddy!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Man, I hate to hear that. I lost my dad a few years ago and I still miss him every day. From one ex-A.F. Vietnam Vet, tell your Dad we're all pulling for him and to hang tough. I work near MD Anderson also, (South Downtown) and if I can do anything to help out please let me know.


----------



## Joker's Wild (Jun 30, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Prayers sent up!


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

*Prayers*

Thoughts and Prayers up for you and your family


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*prayers*

prayers sent to you and your family joey, give me a shout if you or becca need anything, call you later bro....tommy and jenn, 261


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Prayers sent my bro. Like I said yesterday, anything I can do let me know!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

capt push broom said:


> Prayers sent Joey!
> 
> This really hit home when I read this Joey. First, my name is the same as yours and my father fought the same battle as your pops. My father was also retired for a year before we found out about this awful news. As I read your story and look at your pics, I can tell you guys are best friends. I shed tears as I type this and I have nothing to say but be there for your father! I watched my ol man suffer and my best friend slowly go and it was the hardest time of my life. I will pray hard for your father and you stay strong for him! God Bless Joey


Thanks for the kind thoughts and sorry about your Dad!

Thanks a million for all the kind thoughts and prayers. Im gonna show him this post this weekend when he comes back home. He is in surgery right now getting a port o cath put in, then he needs a blood transfusion cause he is anemic. Cant be like that to start chemo. Thanks again all!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Prayers sent, MD Anderson is the best, good luck.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Praying for your Dad and family.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Prayers sent bro. Please keep us posted.


----------



## capt push broom (Oct 27, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts and sorry about your Dad!
> 
> Thanks a million for all the kind thoughts and prayers. Im gonna show him this post this weekend when he comes back home. He is in surgery right now getting a port o cath put in, then he needs a blood transfusion cause he is anemic. Cant be like that to start chemo. Thanks again all!


Thanks for the kind response back Joey! Tell your pops and family that MD anderson has the best doctors in the world. Its going to be a tiresome time for your pops and family, but you will only get stronger and closer. Tell him to go eat the biggest steak and fattest cream brulee this weekend. That was the one thing my ol man missed was his appetite when he had to endure all this. Be strong Papa Hotrod and keep praying, you can beat this! I will continue to pray for your ol' man and your family. Stay strong!
God Bless Joey


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

Many Prayers Joey!!!!!!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent for your Dad and your entire family..


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

*prayer*

It aint over till he says it's over . Don't give up for what's not possible with man is possible with God !


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

For what it's worth Joey, they gave my very close Uncle 4 months to live right at 3 years ago, it's amazing what faith and a positive outlook can do, yes he struggles more as time passes but he beat the odd's, I bet your pops can too. All the best to him, you and all that love him


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent to you and your family, Joey. Jason and Wendy


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

My heart goes out to you and your entire family. M. D. Anderson is the only place to go. Debra and I will keep your Father in our prayers. 

I have a friend who 19 years ago in a hopeless case according to local Doctors down here in Corpus Christi. We fired the Corpus Dr's. He is still with us working in Port A working for Dolphin Docks. I got him to M.D. Anderson 19 or so years ago against all odds they removed a lung. Keep the faith as the Lord can be a big help about now.


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

LA Cox said:


> Prayers sent..bro. Keep me updated. The move to MD Anderson is a good choice.
> 
> Late,
> Cox


I agree with MDA - best in the world right here. 
Gods Speed to you Brother and we will pray for him.


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

my prayers are out to you and your family let us know if you need anything!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks again guys. Just got back from visiting him. He should be coming home tomorrow. His surgery to put in the port o cath and blood transfusion went well today. When he woke up he was hungry and finally ate some solid food today and kept it down. Hope his appetite keeps up. I cant wait to show him all these posts. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

You got it. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Prayers sent Joey.

These replies are a little confusing, but from what I can tell he has not been referred to MDA yet? Do what you can to get him there. My girlfriend's son has been there for diagnosis and the hospital is wonderful.


I had my colon removed about 8 years ago at Baylor so I *sort* of know what your dad and you are going through.

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Done, My thoughts and prayers are with you and your pops.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Prayers made. I'm still on the green side of the grass because of MDA... good luck.

Drew


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I haven't been on 2cool in months.

Just read this thread today for the first time.

Prayers sent to you and the family Joey. Hang in there.


----------



## Joker's Wild (Jun 30, 2010)

Prayers sent up to you and your family.


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

Prayers sent! Hang in there bro....


----------



## reel blue447 (Aug 1, 2008)

*prayers sent*

I'm sorry to hear that my brother. It just seems that all of a sudden I am hearing more about bone cancer. I was diagnose with an Osteosarcoma and am post surgery. I will definately keep you and your dad in my prayers.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## big-one (Aug 17, 2005)

our prayers are with you in your family let us know what happens


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

prayers sent hang in there


----------



## kennyrobinson (Jun 28, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Rolls (Jul 8, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Prayers going up Joey




Kelly


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dads doing ok this weekend. Lots of visitors. Our family back together, its been over 3 yrs. Shame it takes someone in this shape to bring everyone back together. He starts treatment Monday. Then hope we can get that referral done quick and get him to 
MD Anderson asap. But the Doc said he needs to start right away. Its gonna be a tough few weeks for him on the get go. 

Cant say enough about you guys here. Thanks for all the replies, thoughts, pm's, phone calls, and prayers. Yall are great!


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Prayers sent up Joey!


 x2


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

hotrod...my prayers go out to you and your family. We just burried my grandfather wednesday, your fathers situation is a carbon copy of what his was....exactly. He stayed 3 weeks in the hospital after the surgery, he got to come home for a week and never made it to a folow up appointment to start his treatments. sorry bro.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

HR, I went through the exact same thing with my dad back in '97. I know how bad it sucks. Hang in there and be tough for the old man. He'll need it. Prayers definitely coming y'alls way.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Joey,

Them Prayers are a commin from our house too...

Just let me and the wife know if there is anything we can do if a need arrives.

JC


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Heading to the hospital. They admitted my Dad today cause he hasnt been eating or drinking much. He cant keep anything down really. After the scan yesterday the tumor in his chest was getting smaller, still the same on the lymph nodes. But they found a mass or something in the lining of his stomach. Hes real weak. 

I ask you guys to think about him again, and if you can say another prayer for him. Thank you.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Thoughts and Prayers


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent Hotrod


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Prayers Sent


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

.....prayers sent man, sorry to hear the bad news again. Keep us posted


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Joey, prayers sent in every direction from our house.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You got 'em, Joey...


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Keep your chin up Joey, it'll help your dad. Prayers for your family and him.-Mike


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*God bless You all*

Joey Yall are in my prayers


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

sending prayers your way!! that is scary stuff he is to young to be battling that!! i cant imagine that, my dad is 65 and is waiting for me to graduate so i cant go into the family buisness so he can retire. he has worked so hard his whole life and has givin me a life i can only hope i can give my children. so to have his relaxing time cut short would kill me, I hope the good lord takes care of your dad so he can enjoy his retirment life to the fullest and of course get back out on the water to add some more of those memoable pictures to the collection! Prayers from everyone here!


----------



## kennyrobinson (Jun 28, 2004)

*Prayers!*

Our prayers are with you and yours!


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

*prayer*

prayer sent!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers up for your dad Hotrod. Stay strong.
RT


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Our prayers are with you and your Dad.

David & Karen


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

I have just seen your update Joey, if I can help in any way call me. PM if you lost the number. Norma and I have him in our prayers.
Bob


----------



## Steady as She Goes (Apr 12, 2010)

Prayers sent, brother.


----------



## RudyT (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that things haven't gotten better with your dad.. our prayers go out to you and your family.. keep me posted and remember that sometimes things are not always as bad as they seem.. Rudy


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Done! Prayers sent. Be strong.


----------



## beenfishingyet (Aug 16, 2010)

Prayers sent for your dad, be strong too.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'm sitting here in the hospital telling him about all you guys praying for him again. He really appreciates it! Thank you all!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

yall need anything let us know, just dont ask for a new boat haha.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Man Joe if theres anything we can do just ask bro. Prayers to Pops and the rest of your family.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Prayers sent from our neck of the woods again also...


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Hang in there brother! God bless you and your family. prayer sent.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Praying for you and your dad Joey.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Prey for you both*



Stay Bent said:


> Praying for you and your dad Joey.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have fished with you and your Dad - fine folks.
> Rik


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

Prayers sent Joey.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

My prayers, Joey. Hang tough.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

You got'em, man. Prayers for your Dad, and family.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

More prayers for your Dad and Family Joey.


----------



## Ace In The Hole (Jul 8, 2008)

Been there done that with my own Dad, prayers for your Dad and for you to be strong for him and your family.

MR:texasflag


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

You guys are in my thoughts and prayers Joey. God Bless!


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

prayers sent...good luck with everything.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Prayers sent for you, your family and your father. Keep your chin up.

swifty


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I wish you guys the best!

Prayers sent!


----------



## 72rhino (Jul 15, 2010)

prayer call sent


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers sent for your old man and your family.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers sent Joey...

T-BONE


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks again all. As of now its not looking to good. Well see whats in store for him and us here shortly, were trying to stay positive its tough. Thanks again, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

prayers sent,


----------



## GET U SOME (Oct 1, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Praying for ya Joey, hope he gets well, & you can take him out on the pond soon.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

prayers sent...


----------



## warren2343 (Apr 15, 2010)

He is in the Prayers.. Lost my dad to Cancer 4 years ago. If you have to use Hospice watch them The peeps we had were not very good , and they will steal your stuff..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

warren2343 said:


> He is in the Prayers.. Lost my dad to Cancer 4 years ago. If you have to use Hospice watch them The peeps we had were not very good , and they will steal your stuff..


Thanks. Im sitting here in the hospital with him now hoping he gets some strength back. Hopefully he will be released in a few days. We have had good talks about everything. Thanks Hector, I took your advise. Hospice has came already and handed out some paperwork. Hopefully we wont have to see them. Thanks for the heads up.

Thanks again everybody for keeping my Dad in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Prayers sent....


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Your father and your family are in our prayers


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Praying for the best for your family.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Guys some quick prayers please! I believe he is going soon, today. This is going way to fast. Help him ease the pain already. I love you Dad!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Prayers on up,for your Dad you and you entire family.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Prayers sent Joey, lost my Mom last week.....I feel your pain......

Bret


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Joey im with you bro. Prayers sent.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Guys, he just passed peacefully. Say a nice prayer for my Dad. Thanks all of you!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry Joey. Lost my Dad a few years ago and I still miss him every day. Anything we can do, plz let us know. Steve


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

May God bless you and yours. Sorry for the loss.


----------

